# À vos marques... 1 999 pour Chimel !



## Nanon

Oyez, amateurs de bières belges, de tartines belges, de pralines belges... et les autres : c'est bientôt le banquet, Chimel en est à mille neuf cent nonante-neuf posts pleins de bon sens ! 
Félicitations ! Encore, encore !


----------



## Punky Zoé

_Ceci n'est pas un message !_

_Félicitations !_ ​


----------



## Dentellière

... et les frites !

Tchin- tchin (...avec de la bonne bière belge)


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Une Chimay pour Chimel et, pour moi, des moules-frites, une fois.

Salut à la bientôt ex-Belgique bien à nous, d'après les nouvelles.

(Les nés à Bruxelles, on aura quelle nationalité, au fait ?)


----------



## Nanon

Honte à moi !!! J'avais oublié de citer les frites... Je demande solennellement pardon à Chimel et à tous les Belges (avant que certains d'entre eux ne deviennent Bruxellois apatrides) .


----------



## swift

Un amateur de pralines et de frites par ici. =)

Bravo, Chimel, et bon courage par la suite !


----------



## Chimel

Moi qui attendais patiemment l'occasion d'utiliser mon 2000e post pour faire une intervention vraiment brillante, intéressante et définitive sur un sujet de haut vol... Je tombe par hasard sur ce fil et je vois, à ma grande surprise, que des amis m'y attendaient déjà au 1999e!

Bon, tant pis, vous n'aurez pas mon intervention brillante et définitive, je lâche mon 2000e ici, sinon les invités vont repartir déçus mais en ayant bouffé tous les amuse-gueule.

Vous êtes vraiment trop gentils. Je suis d'autant plus confus que j'oublie trop souvent de venir faire un tour sur cette page de Congrat' pour féliciter les autres quand c'est leur tour. Merci tout plein à tous! 



> Salut à la bientôt ex-Belgique bien à nous, d'après les nouvelles


Qu'on nous rattache une bonne fois pour toute à la France! Si les Français se dépêchent, ils pourront encore récupérer Justine Henin en bon état de marche et elle leur fera enfin gagner Roland-Garros.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Chimel said:


> Moi qui attendais patiemment l'occasion d'utiliser mon 2000e post pour faire une intervention vraiment brillante, intéressante et définitive sur un sujet de haut vol... Je tombe par hasard sur ce fil et je vois, à ma grande surprise, que des amis m'y attendaient déjà au 1999e!
> 
> Bon, tant pis, vous n'aurez pas mon intervention brillante et définitive, je lâche mon 2000e ici, sinon les invités vont repartir déçus mais en ayant bouffé tous les amuse-gueule.


Je voudrais pas te contredire en ce jour de fête et jouer les rabat-joie, mais il va quand même  falloir te creuser la cervelle et mettre de l'huile de coude pour poster  ton deux millième digne de ce chiffre, celui qui précède comptant pour du beurre, ton compteur est toujours bloqué à 1999 !


----------



## swift

Punky Zoé said:


> ton compteur est toujours bloqué à 1999 !


Pas pour longtemps.


----------



## Chimel

Punky Zoé said:


> Je voudrais pas te contredire en ce jour de fête et jouer les rabat-joie, mais il va quand même falloir te creuser la cervelle et mettre de l'huile de coude pour poster ton deux millième digne de ce chiffre, celui qui précède comptant pour du beurre, ton compteur est toujours bloqué à 1999 !


C'est effectivement très curieux et je m'en suis plaint à mon avocat: on m'a supprimé deux messages !! 

En fait, je soupçonne qu'il doit s'agir d'une pratique courante sur WR, mais dont on ne s'aperçoit pas étant donné qu'on ne vérifie pas à tout moment son nombre de messages (qui change tout le temps, donc pas de trace du forfait). Quand il y a un truc qui ne leur plaît pas (et je suis connu pour mon franc-parler...), hop, ils le suppriment en douce, ni vu ni connu!

Or ici, nous avons la preuve flagrante de cette grave atteinte à la liberté d'expression : Nanon a constaté il y a quelques jours que j'en étais au 1999e et tu notes ce jour que je n'en suis qu'à 1997.

On nous manipule, on nous censure en douce. Peuple WR, révoltez-vous!


----------



## Nanon

Si certains tiennent à ce que Chimel ne passe pas la barre des 2000 (c'est fait, d'ailleurs...), peut-être bien qu'ils veulent célébrer son postiversaire de façon permanente... Pourraient venir fêter ça, non ?


----------



## swift

Ne venait-on pas fêter le postiversaire chimelien ?

Voici un petit en-cas en attendant les frites...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Pon Bostiservaire Chimel !  (mais non, chuis pas dyslexique! )
Je cherche encore une de tes interventions pas brillantes... Voyons... mmm...
Ah si ! Peut-être bien celle-ci... !  T'as eu peur, hein ? Je ne peux pas le savoir...


----------

